# Need some advice for a bunch of things.



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I moved your thread to the home theater subforum because it seems the bulk of your question seems to center around A/V issues and perhaps home automation. 

Wish I could be of any help, but I'm no good with that sort of thing. I'm sure there are some knowledgeable folks that will chime in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Since this is a fairly complicated system and you don't seem to have the expertise to accomplish the task, you should find someone who is.
This would be best left to people who do this for a living.
As a friend, that's what I would do.
Ron


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I think you missed what I said. This is a small town. No one around does this for a living. The closest big area that would have someone is around 240 miles. We live in a very remote area. I can do it but I was just looking for any suggestions. It is not a big enough job that someone would drive out here to do.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

To do this job right so that everything works the way he needs it every time, he needs to get either Crestron or AMX. They can set up a wireless control system that will run the whole house. You mentioning things like IR systems tells me that you are in way over your head, as no pro would do an IR system for this type of system. From what you have described, it is a big enough job that someone would go install. I am not trying to be rude, but as a custom integrator with years of experience, what you are describing is advanced due to your friends needs, and is not a DIY job.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I understand what you are saying. He is not going to go to that complicated of a setup and also no one around within 240 miles one way to do it if he did.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

ingeborgdot said:


> He is not hurting for money so that is not a concern for him, he wants everything to be just right.
> Where do you think a good place to look for ideas would be? For his entertainment system we will be hooking up at least 7 tvs in the house. His mom will have one in her bedroom and in the living room. I think they will just have the dvd, tv etc. in the room with the tv, so there should be no special needs for this except to run the cable.
> For my friend he will have a tv in the family room, his special bath, his bedroom and downstairs. I would like to have all of his equipment in one central location away from the tvs so there would be no need for stands that take up space. I am going to look for an infrared system with an eye or something that will run it from anywhere.
> 
> ...


These are all red flags. 
You say your friend wants needs ease of use and is willing to spend money. You say this is not your profession. Please Please Please do your friend a favor and find a qualified installer who will take care of him. I, for example have clients with homes all over the country, and am able to service them even though I am based in Pittsburgh. You did not post where you are located. I have contacts all over the country, so if you are interested, I am sure that I can find someone to handle this project.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

Scott City, Kansas.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a friend in Park City I can refer you to if you would like.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I talked to my friend about it and he says he still wants me to do it. He actually got a little angry with me that I would even think of not doing it. He said he has seen my stuff and does not think that he would want anything different than what I have. I have done many things around this town and for myself. I have automated lighting, whole house audio, the best theater in town and the best networked home also in town. I guess I stated the info to make it sound that I was not qualified but for what he is wanting after talking to him more and information I got from others I have found everything I need to make it work. I was just asking these questions to see if there was something out there that was better than the things I had used in the past. 
Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

You are not wasting my time. I am just trying to be helpful. This is what I do for a living. Just because you have done a DIY solution for yourself does not mean that you can do what your friend may not know he would want if given the choice.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I am afraid after checking that I can do what my friend wants. I don't mean to brag but there is not much I can't do once I see what it consists of. I just need to see it first. That is why my wife is mad at me (but still loves me) all the time. I am never home because I am doing projects no one else can do. I know I can't do some projects but that is only because I am not allowed because you need a license or training.


----------

